# signs of an older rabbit



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 26, 2007)

i have been putting this topic off since the forum was updated but thought now i should post it!

Ive noticed over the last couple of months a differnece in my bunnies, i think its aging!

what are the signs that your rabbit is getting old? Ive never had an old rabbit as my last, and first rabbit, died when he was only 2 1/2


----------



## Flashy (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess each rabbit, like each person ages differently. 

We had one that appeared to go senile at about 5 (I say appeared because I don't know if rabbits can do that).

We had one that got more of a lease of life as he got older and we got some does. He was a horny fellow right to the end.

We have two others that have not really changed with age.

I think I read somewhere that some older rabbits can get thinner fur, also they may be frailer. 

What differences have you noticed? How old are your buns?


----------



## 2bunmom (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a bonded mixed breedpair,male and female. They are about 6 or 7 years old. I think they were 6 months to a year old when I got them. The things that I notice the most about them aging is that they are not as active. They mostly lay around sleep and look cute!!  I also notice that they do not have the muscle tone. They weight the same as they did years ago but they are "fluffier"now. lol. 

They trust me more than they did when they were younger. Trixie has Chinchilla coloring and over the years her face and neck area has gotten lighter in colorlike she is a graying old Lady!! These are the changes thatI notice in my older buns. Beckie


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 26, 2007)

My bunnies are nearly four, they are deffinatly a lot more docile, they just sit and lie around all day andtheygo in their hutches a lot more than they used to. When they first started being in the runs andreally up to about4/5 months ago they would only ever go in them to get food and occasionally get out of the rain. Now they are much more sensible and nearly always go in there when it rains!They eat less which im a little conserned about as i dont want them to lose lots of weight!


----------



## clarzoo (Jun 27, 2007)

My old man, Styme is 9.5 years old. I've had him since he was just under a year old. In the past year or so he's gotten a lot more stiff in his movements, and doesn't explore much anymore during playtime. He is still a loverboy and thinks any lady bunny that's around is meant for him!! He has also cut back on his eating some, especially with the hot weather- which leads him to feeling bony most of the year. He also has some bald patches on him from where he molted out last time andthe fur didn't grow back in quite right. Poor guy looks a little rough- but he was a multiple show winner back in his day, lol!

Other than that, he is still his sweet old self, begging for head rubs anytime someone walks past him. Loving to be held and snuggled. 

Oh- I do have to be sure to be dilligent on feeding him fresh hay. I've noticed his poops get smaller (wool block)as he gets older.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 27, 2007)

With Ruby and Millie I first noticed them slowing down from their young, energetic selves at about 3, however they were still very active. They then started to slow down gradually over the years and now (at 5 years 10 months old)they enjoy spending most of the day sunbathing instead of running about, however they still have their mad, racing about binkying moments so they still get enough exercise.

What I noticed is that aging is a gradual thing with rabbits, so much it's not really noticeable all that much, as long as your buns are still on a good diet, getting enough exercise and are still in good health then it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> With Ruby and Millie I first noticed them slowing down from their young, energetic selves at about 3, however they were still very active. They then started to slow down gradually over the years and now (at 5 years 10 months old)they enjoy spending most of the day sunbathing instead of running about, however they still have their mad, racing about binkying moments so they still get enough exercise.
> 
> What I noticed is that aging is a gradual thing with rabbits, so much it's not really noticeable all that much, as long as your buns are still on a good diet, getting enough exercise and are still in good health then it's nothing to worry about.


yer i think it is a graduall thing as well! They are in good health so i am happy as long as they are healthy and happy in themselves!


----------



## Flashy (Jun 27, 2007)

It's just kind of likes kids to adults, etc, kids are often far more energetic than adults, because that's how it goes.

My buns have slowed down with age, but they are not old. I guess also once they get over the surge of hormones that also calms.


----------



## m.e. (Jul 3, 2007)

I'll let you know what the signs are when I see them 

Seriously, Rex is 8 and doesn't act a day over 3. He has slowed down _some_, but he's still very vibrant and playful. Peanut acts a bit more her age (7) but that's probably has a lot to do with her special needs.


----------

